
Threat to strike Guam comes after Trump warns North Korea - supermdguy
http://www.cnn.com/2017/08/08/politics/north-korea-considering-guam-strike-trump/index.html
======
marcoperaza
I'm starting to think that Kim Jong-Un has a death wish, and it involves
taking a foreign city and his whole country down with him.

~~~
supermdguy
Apathy is the greatest and most feared weapon.

~~~
cbanek
That or true insanity.

------
thrillgore
These two dumbfucks are going to get us all killed!

------
valuearb
After 9/11 there were two rogue nations to be concerned about. One had already
been mostly dealt with, Iraq. The other was quite a bit more scary, Korea.
Anyone thinking GWB dealt with the wrong one?

